# Leadscrew Handle



## SKIPRAT (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi All
I am thinking about putting a leadscrew handle on my BV20 lathe to help me bore something that is fixed on an angle plate on the cross slide as the saddle rack and pinion is much too coarse for this purpose. Although i have an idea about how to do this i think it is a case of the more the merrier and suggestions would be greatly appreciated the tailstock end of the leadscrew has a centre hole in it and possibly this can be utilised . Thanks Tel for the idea about the simple dividing attachment i will be using that idea to do the divisions on the handle .

Cheers Paul


----------



## John Rudd (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's mine for my 9*20.......


----------



## Alan J. Richer (Nov 18, 2009)

Skiprat, find a photo of a Myford ML10 - it has a handle right on the end of the leadscrew which is what is used for carriage fine feed.

I like it a lot - giving some thought to fitting my SB 9 with one.

If you have access to the leadscrew end it seems to me drilling and threading the end for a stud/spline combination (stud to hold handle, spline to end of shaft to keep it from unscrewing) would work just fine for a small crank handle. 

This way you could simply disengage the leadscrew from the headstock, engage the feed and crank it about to your heart's content.

           Alan


----------



## SKIPRAT (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Alan
Yes i was thinking on the style of the myford leadscrew handle.let's see 3mm pitch leadscrew 60 divisions will give 0.05mm per division i can live with that i can see from what you have suggested that a stud/splined or keyed shaft would be the way to go .The next thing to do is drill and tap the leadscrew do i drill/tap it in situ or do i remove the leadscrew and do it in the lathe it looks to be around 20mm in diameter if it is it will fit the headstock bore .The tailstock end of the leadscrew is exposed but is flush with the hanger and there is a centre hole in it so we have a starting point decisions/decisions!

Cheers Paul


----------



## Alan J. Richer (Nov 19, 2009)

If you can get it in the lathe do so - but definitely support the outboard end or you could end up with a VERY expensive pretzel!

You don't want to do it any other way...you want the drillings to be straight and clean - and the lathe is the place to do it.

The other thing you are going to want to do in the mill or the like is face a bit off the end of the outboard leadscrew support - that's going to need a bit of clearance for the crank - and a quick pass with a milling cutter (or chucked in the 4-jaw in the lathe) is a simple way to do it.

            Alan


----------



## SKIPRAT (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Alan
Thanks for mentioning that material sticking out of the spindle needs support i am looking into this i just wish that smaller lathes had some grubscrews at the end of the spindle as they are common on industrial sized lathes that i have operated in the past. I will see what is needed for support when i take the leadscrew out and how much sticks out of the spindle and jury rig something up to get the job done as for the leadscrew bracket and crank clearance i don't think i will have any problems with that. Have a look at the picture of the BV20 leadscrew bracket its not my lathe but one of a similar lathe, credit for the picture goes to " Doubleboost " as i have borrowed it from one of his posts just to illustrate the job in hand as i can't get in close enough to get a clear shot of my own lathe (my playroom is only 6X10 ).

Cheers Paul


----------

